

Ask HN: Where do I find Mock interview services for Phone/In-person interviews? - curiousDog


======
soham
Are you in tech? If so, you can use us viz.
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com).

Our primary thing is a coding interview prep bootcamp, where we do a lot of
practice and mock interviews with people who are working at or alumni of some
very coveted companies in the valley.

We don't advertise, but we also do one-off mock interviews, both in-person and
on phone or online.

------
kelukelugames
careercup.com and hiredintech.com

There are also local meet ups for interview practice. What city are you in?

Also a plug for my own interview prep site.
[http://kelukelu.me/interview/](http://kelukelu.me/interview/)

